# iPhone bloqué par iCloud



## clement10 (14 Mai 2017)

Bonjour à tous, 

Ma femme a acheté un iPhone 6 d'occasion sous l'ios 9.1 mais voilà une fois que nous l'avons démarré nous nous sommes aperçu qu'il est verrouillé par un compte iCloud. Impossible de recontacter le vendeur......... j'ai trouvé des sites qui proposent leur service pour débloquer le téléphone mais impossible de savoir si ces méthodes sont fiables . Je voudrai savoir si certain d'entre vous ont déjà utilisé ce genre de site ou bien si vous avez d'autres méthodes peut être moins onéreuses

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2017)

Bonsoir

Avez vous un projet de construction ?

Utilisez le comme une brique  

Bon bricolage


----------



## Gwen (14 Mai 2017)

C'est clair, c'est de l'argent foutu en l'air, autant l'utiliser pour monter un mur.


----------



## QuentinVR (9 Juillet 2017)

En effet je confirme. Quand on achète un iPhone d'occasion c'est la première chose à tester : l'association a un compte iCloud. Téléphone inutilisable.


----------



## lepetitpiero (9 Juillet 2017)

Aller voir un boutique Apple... avec une facture d'achat...  ?

En espérant ( je ne dis pas que c'est toi) que le téléphone que tu as acheté ne soit pas un téléphone volé...


----------



## Locke (9 Juillet 2017)

@clement10
Allo, nan mais allo quoi. T'es un mec et c'est bloqué iCloud, t'as une brique. Allo, allo, j'espère que vous me recevez ? 

Juste par curiosité cet iPhone a été acheté où ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juillet 2017)

Locke a dit:


> @clement10
> Allo, nan mais allo quoi. T'es un mec et c'est bloqué iCloud, t'as une brique. Allo, allo, j'espère que vous me recevez ?
> 
> Juste par curiosité cet iPhone a été acheté où ?



Depuis le 14 Mai , il a fini son mur


----------

